# Battle Damaged Refit



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

After picking up the ParaGrafix Photo Etch set for the 1/1000 PL Refit, I decided to document my progress to show others how easy (?) it is to use. 

First off, I have to say that Paul did a masterful job of replicating battle damage with the PE set. As you will see, there are pieces for the primary and secondary hulls as well as the nacelles.

The first thing I did was mark off all the "damaged" areas on the model with a Sharpie. This helps show where I need to cut. Yes, I said cut. Since the PE is so thin, you have the option of either laying it on top of the model or cutting out the affected area to get a smooth finish. 

I made quick work of the marked area with my handy Dremel and a cutting wheel, leaving a "lip" of approximately 1/8 of an inch. Using an Excel chisel blade, I started scraping the lip to take off enough styrene to get the PE flush with the model. I checked frequently by rubbing my finger over the edge with the PE in place. After tacking the PE in place with CA, I primed the pieces to get a better view of my work. There were a couple of high spots that required attention. Once I was satisfied with my work, I secured the pieces with CA.

My real job requires me to travel frequently, so this may take a while to finish. I hope you enjoy the ride following along with my progress and please feel free to ask questions!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Those look great, Rob. Super job getting the pieces flush with the main hull.

I'm really looking forward to seeing more of your build.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow .... looking great so far


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

11/16 Update: Over the past weekend I made some progress on the phaser blast near the photon torpedoes and started on the PE pieces on the secondary hull.

I took WIP pictures, but I'm on the road this week. I'll post them as soon as I get home.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

You tease!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Sorry :wave:

Had to fly out early Sunday morning, so there was no time to upload the pictures.

BTW - For the secondary hull I decided not to cut out the entire area (too much structure behind it). This means I have to sand down the entire area first!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

As promised, before and after pictures of the phaser blast near the photon torpedoes. This piece practically fit itself! All I had to do was sand it down a couple of millimeters and glue it into place. A little putty & primer to smooth it out and viola!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Update 11/24: Pretty close to finishing the Primay Hull. I puttied around the blast panels and sanded it smooth. All I have to do now is rescribe the panel lines. 

Also started sanding the Secondary Hull panels. This one is ready to be glued into place and then a little putty work to clean it up. 

Next up is the panel towards the deflector dish. This one is going to be a bit more tricky since you have to cut out a section of the hull for the exposed piece.

Hope to have more updates by the end of the weekend!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey Rob,

That looks great!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks Gil. It's been a labor of love!

11/27 Update: Started cutting out the exposed piece for the secondary hull. Using the same method as the Primary Hull, I cut out the area with a cutting wheel and then ground the edges down to make a lip. Since this piece sits under another piece, I ground it down as far as I could go because I still have to grind the top area to ensure the blast piece sits flush.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Battle Damaged Refit 12/5 Update*

12/5 Update: I completed grinding down one of the main blast panels on the secondary hull. After shaping the pieces to conform to the hull, I secured them into place and started sanding down the edges to blend into the body (that's why the piece looks so scratched up). I also glued on a previously worked panel and primed the affected areas. A little putty work and they should good to go!

One more panel to finish on the other side of the secondary hull and then it's on to the nacelles.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

10/11 Update: Finally finished the Secondary Hull! All that's left to do is some putty work to clean things up. I'm really happy with the way the damaged panels turned out. I was a bit aprehensive since these panel are curved on both axis, but Paul's design made them easy to bend into shape.

All that's left to do are the panels on the nacelles!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Looking good! Thanks for sharing your work, Rob.


----------



## Spidey7 (Jun 5, 2008)

It looks nice. You're actually doing it the RIGHT way. I just did my damage with a decal.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

1/1 update: Happy New Year everyone! 

I know it's been a while since my last post, but between the flu and Christmas I didn't get much accomplished. I've made some significant progress the last few days though.

First, the Primary and Secondary hulls are done - just need a little putty around the arboretum windows and where the neck attaches to the Secondary hull. 

I finished the nacelles this morning. All I had to do was grind down the areas for the PE and they fit like a glove! 

All that's left is to prime and start painting! Unfortunately, I'll be away on business the next couple of weeks so it'll be a while before the next update! 

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

Brilliant!

Now crack out that CustomMicron and give us some scorch marks!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

kylwell said:


> Now crack out that CustomMicron and give us some scorch marks!


LOL - In due time Robb! 

I'm really trying to have it done in time for CoMMiESFest, but work keeps getting in the way. 

Maybe StarFest? WonderFest? Nationals? :tongue:


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It just keeps getting better, Rob! Sweet job.

I hadn't thought of putting the inner details right up against the outer hull - I'm really liking it.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks Paul. I had originally intended to put a space between the blast holes and the inner details, but at that scale it didn't look right.

1/20 Update: Don't want y'all to think I forgot about ya, but I've been on business travel for the past 3 weeks and won't be home until the end of January!

At least the primer should be good and dry...

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

2/18 Update: Unfortunately, not much of an update. I've been away on business 5 of the past 6 weeks and the next 3 weeks don't look any better!

Did get a chance to putty the neck to the Secondary Hull and still have to clean up a few spots before putting down a coat of Flat White. After that I'll give it a shot of Tamiya Pearl White. Then the decals! :tongue:

It's been extremely frustrating not to be able to work on this. I really want to get it finished in time for WonderFest. Thanks for you patience. 

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

5/29 update: I can't believe it's almost June! Where did the past 3 months go? Work has put a major cramp on my progress - I've been practically living on the road since Christmas. I did get a chance to put a white basecoat down on the entire model. Then I outlined all the grid and panel lines with a Sharpie. Unfortunately, the Tamiya White Pearl is so transparent that I'm going to have to repaint with regular white to tone down the panel lines. I took the beast to WonderFest and let Paul B. of ParaGrafix take a look at the progress. Hopefully it'll be ready for next year's WonderFest!

http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa353/Veedubb67/Battle Damaged Refit/SideView.jpg

http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa353/Veedubb67/Battle Damaged Refit/StarbordView.jpg

http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa353/Veedubb67/Battle Damaged Refit/BottomView.jpg

http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa353/Veedubb67/Battle Damaged Refit/TopViewOutlined.jpg

http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa353/Veedubb67/Battle Damaged Refit/SideViewOutlined.jpg

http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa353/Veedubb67/Battle Damaged Refit/StarbordViewOUtlined.jpg

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Like what you've re-done with it. Yes, the Sharpie lines were unfortunately dark before, but toning them down will work nicely! It was great to see at WF.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

2/26/12 Update: Has it really been 9 months since I last posted? Something's definitely not right with this picture. I finally took a break from work and commission builds to start applying decals. I used a combination of stock decals and Acreation decals. They're both very thin and snuggle down nicely, but you have to have a delicate touch to handle them. The Primary Hull is done and I've started to work on the Secondary Hull. The PE damaged areas really pop with the black wash. All that's left is painting the blast marks. I know I said I'd have it ready for WF last year, but I'm going to do it this year even if it kills me!





































Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Although I'm not a Trek fan (anymore) - this is a great build. I had to see this when I saw "refit" in the title, and not "accurized" which just turns me off. 


~ Chris 

Paasche master


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks. Wasn't trying to go too overboard on this build.

I took Robb's advice and busted out my CM last night and painted the top blast marks on the Primary Hull. I'll post some picture when I get home tonight.

Rob
Iwata Padawan.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

3/1 Update: As promised, here are a couple of pictures of the finished top Primary Hull.



















Lots more decals to put on the rest of the ship!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Holy cr*p! That's exactly what was in my mind's eye when I designed the parts. Superbly done!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks Paul. I was hoping you'd like it!

The decals are really slowing me down (there's just so many of them!), but painting the Primary Hull has got me motivated to finish the darn thing. I've scoured the Internet for reference photos and I think I've got a good idea of how I want it to look (think Search for Spock).

Hope to finish applying the decals this weekend. Stay tuned!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

4/4 Update: Finally got ALL the decals in place. I can't imagine what it would be like doing this on the 1/350 Refit! All the paint is finished except the blast damage on the Secondary Hull and Nacelles. Had to make some homemade decals for the arboritum windows. Hope to have this finished next week in time for StarFest.

Top View









Port Damage









Starboard Damage









The rest of the pictures can be viewed at http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa353/Veedubb67/Battle Damaged Refit/

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Sweet! Nice to see this getting finished up. Super job.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Looking incredible! I've always wanted to do a damaged model this gives me hope that it can be done well. :thumbsup:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Really not that hard with Paul's PE set. The most difficult part was grafting the PE panels into/onto compound curves. It took a lot of adjusting and dry-fitting (and putty!) to get it just right.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW! AND WOW!!!!! This looks pretty good - for a Trek kit!   I love the aztec-ing - you sir _are indeed_ an artist! :thumbsup: The blast marks are too cool. The pearlescent paint is spot on. I'm glad to see this. Although I don't watch Trek films, T.V. shows, etc. I'm glad to see that there are others that DO still appreciate the franchise. 

~ Chris​


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

Yeah, that looks really great.

Will you be bringing it to WF so we can see it up close?


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Absolutely! In fact, it'll be on display Friday night during the hallway party.

Besides, I promised Paul over a year ago...:lol:

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Wow and I thought all you did was sell Air Brushes......

That looks great, have that set and hope mine turns out half as nice as yours did... Great job!


----------

